
Reverse engineering the popular 555 timer chip: CMOS version - dcschelt
http://www.righto.com/2016/04/teardown-of-cmos-555-timer-chip-how.html
======
misnome
Really interesting article. Does anyone know anything at a similar level that
explains how these are actually fabricated - e.g. silicon doping at very
precise positions, laying out of the metal runs and tags that connect
different layers etc??

~~~
new299
See if you can find a copy of silicon run:
[http://www.siliconrun.com/sr_lite.shtml](http://www.siliconrun.com/sr_lite.shtml)

------
Animats
Wasn't this on HN recently?

~~~
kens
You're probably thinking of my article on the classic 555 chip in February
[1]. This is a new article about the CMOS version of the 555, but there is of
course some overlap in the two articles.

[1]: [http://www.righto.com/2016/02/555-timer-teardown-inside-
worl...](http://www.righto.com/2016/02/555-timer-teardown-inside-worlds-
most.html)

